# Bessacar E560



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

We have just taken delivery of a 2010 E560 which has a recessed Fiami awning. The first weekend we used the awning I had difficulty winding out the awning due to the hook on winding handle rubbing against the body of the M/H (the 90 degree angle of the recess). I tried to angle the handle as much as possible but this did little to prevent the hook catching the body, has anyone had similar problems and has Swift come across this problem.


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi, I have 6 month old E560 and have had no problems with Awning. Take it back to the Dealer for correction, there should be no problem as it is of Swift manufacture.
Barrie


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

I had the same problem so trimmed off the end of the hook then no problems. A lot simpler than going back to the dealer 
Cheers G


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*np*

Not really had a problem must say but is sometimes just a little difficult to withdraw hook after rewinding! Enjoy!
Barry


----------

